# What antibacterial EO plays nice with FO's?



## afedericojr (Nov 28, 2013)

I need an antibacterial EO that isn't overpowering when using other FO's, such as Japanese Cherry Blossom, Sweetpea, etc.
As far as I know, Lavender has antibacterial properties, but it has much of it's own scent, and I think my wife is allergic to it anyway.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 30, 2013)

Perhaps geranium EO? 

Out of curiosity, why would you want to add an antibacterial EO to a fragrance oil? It would be such a small amount and be rinsed off so quickly that I doubt it would be efficacious. Also, studies have shown that washing with warm water and soap removes most bacteria from the hands.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 30, 2013)

lemongrass!

But I agree with Hazel regarding possible efficacy in soap.


----------



## afedericojr (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you both. Yeah, I have wondered that too. If proper washing technique is used, then it should suffice, but I just like that extra comfort since I am immunocompromized.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that and I understand your desire to have the extra EO. I would have suggested tea tree oil but you said you wanted something which plays nice with FOs. The scent of tea tree oil can be less than desirable for some people. You might find this article about reducing the risk of colds on aromaweb.com helpful because you'll see a list of antibacterial EOs when you scroll down the page.


----------



## afedericojr (Dec 2, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I'm sorry to hear that and I understand your desire to have the extra EO. I would have suggested tea tree oil but you said you wanted something which plays nice with FOs. The scent of tea tree oil can be less than desirable for some people. You might find this article about reducing the risk of colds on aromaweb.com helpful because you'll see a list of antibacterial EOs when you scroll down the page.



Thank you very much. Very helpful.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 2, 2013)

I read that lemongrass is more efficacious than tea tree, believe it or not.  And to my nose it smells a heck of a lot better.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 2, 2013)

I love lemongrass.


----------

